# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  java.lang.NullPointerException lors de l'excution de la servlet

## fahmi.bedoui

Bonsoir
Mon problme est que les mme mthodes fonctionnent normalement sans JSP et Servlet cad j'ai fait une classe de test et a marche bien avec connexion et enregistrement dans la bade de donnes sauf que suite au clic sur le bouton qui va excuter la servlet apparait l'erreur suivante



```

```



```

```



```

```

Je vous remercie

----------


## tchize_

il manque votre driver oracle.

----------


## fahmi.bedoui

Merci mais a marche bien la connexion a la BD sans servlet
Mais une croix rouge sur web.xml indique qu'elle contient une erreur
et je sais pas comment

```

```

 corriger

----------


## dev-j2ee-php5

et bah alors je vais essayer de rsoudre votre problme. Il faut suivre les tapes : dans une application web il faut mettre votre driver oracle ".jar" en dossier web-INF/lib et a marche!

Essayez a et rpondez moi.  Bonne chance ::ccool::

----------

